# Subway in Dunkirk



## frequentflier

just robbed. Black male with handgun dressed in black. Employee assaulted.
Requested ambulance
Last seen heading north in a blue SUV.


----------



## MJ

Wonderful. I was just about to head out that way.


----------



## belvak

MJ said:


> Wonderful. I was just about to head out that way.



Hopefully he only took the money and left the lunch meat and the rolls so you can have lunch!


----------



## frequentflier

MJ said:


> Wonderful. I was just about to head out that way.



Sounds like there are a lot of cops in the area. Hope they catch this piece of $hit.


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> just robbed. Black male with handgun dressed in black. White mask.  Employee assaulted.
> Requested ambulance
> Last seen heading north in a cobalt blue SUV.



This scares the crap out of me as a business owner.


----------



## frequentflier

I have to leave the house and go to work. If anyone is listening to Calvert scanner, could you please report when they catch this guy?


----------



## Rt235

PG county black scum running out of places to rob so they come here??? Shoot the arse-hole..then ask questions.


----------



## belvak

frequentflier said:


> This scares the crap out of me as a business owner.


----------



## frequentflier

frequentflier said:


> I have to leave the house and go to work. If anyone is listening to Calvert scanner, could you please report when they catch this guy?



I am finally able to turn scanner on at work but have not heard anything. Was anyone else listening? Any updates? 
I also talked to the three employees that are here this morning about this and the importance of keeping your eyes and ears open at all times. Being able to describe someone down to their shoes, where they went when they left, etc.


----------



## mamatutu

Someone living in the area reported seeing guy fitting description walking through his yard.  Deputy found foot prints going into nearby woods.  They are now using a tracking dog.  As of 5 minutes ago, that is what I have heard.  Also, I believe this incident is on Rt. 2.


----------



## Caution

frequentflier said:


> I am finally able to turn scanner on at work but have not heard anything. Was anyone else listening? Any updates?
> I also talked to the three employees that are here this morning about this and the importance of keeping your eyes and ears open at all times. Being able to describe someone down to their shoes, where they went when they left, etc.



Just got in from work. Does not seem to be much Police activity on the radio. I checked the local news sites. If there is much going on, they are quiet about it.

Even if an employee can't get a good description, main thing is cooperate. No sense in getting hurt over a cash drawer.


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

*Really*



Rt235 said:


> PG county black scum running out of places to rob so they come here??? Shoot the arse-hole..then ask questions.



So you assume that its a black person what about the white people that's around in your neighborhood on drugs and alcohol that also rob people? Ever think about that? maybe your the problem and not that "pg county black scum" POS! You "people" trip me out in Southern Maryland


----------



## Caution

Was just sitting here thinking about this. I don't carry cash at all these days. Use a Debit Card or Credit Card 99.9% of the time. About the only time I may have cash on me is if I have drawn some money from an ATM to give to my sons for something.

I am assuming at least 50% of the people out there do about the same. 

I just can't see a Subway as having oodles of money in the drawer at 9 in the morning.


----------



## Hank

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> So you assume that its a black person what about the white people that's around in your neighborhood on drugs and alcohol that also rob people? Ever think about that? maybe your the problem and not that "pg county black scum" POS! You "people" trip me out in Southern Maryland



It was reported the perp was black.


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

Hank said:


> It was reported the perp was black.



Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum


----------



## Caution

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum



So what should we call an armed robber? Obama?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

mamatutu said:


> Someone living in the area reported seeing guy fitting description walking through his yard.  Deputy found foot prints going into nearby woods.  They are now using a tracking dog.  As of 5 minutes ago, that is what I have heard.  Also, I believe this incident is on Rt. 2.



There's no homes around the Subway in Dunkirk. (Unless you count the complete other side of Rt.4, or way down Ward Rd.)

The Subway on Rt.2 makes more sense, considering the 7-11 right next door has been robbed twice, by a black guy with a gun, in the last few weeks.

There's also homes closer to that Subway.



Caution said:


> Was just sitting here thinking about this. I don't carry cash at all these days. Use a Debit Card or Credit Card 99.9% of the time. About the only time I may have cash on me is if I have drawn some money from an ATM to give to my sons for something.
> 
> I am assuming at least 50% of the people out there do about the same.
> 
> I just can't see a Subway as having oodles of money in the drawer at 9 in the morning.



Unless they are just opening. Then the drawer would be full for the day.



REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum



I can only assume you'll refer to them as rays of sunshine on a cloudy day if they ever ransack your house, or shove a gun in your face and take your money?


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

No call him George Bush a$$hole the President that got you into the #### your in now.. Better yet, I have the perfect name Mayonnaise Connoisseurs! Your new name as well! Have a great day!


----------



## BadGirl

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum



If a person of criminal background or intent does something to me, or intends to do something to me (rob, injure, etc.....), you can damn well bet I will call them whatever name I damn well please, including scum.

That means, that if a black person, a white person, an Asian person,  a Hispanic person, etc. causes me personal, physical or economic harm, I WILL call them scum.  Or very likely a lot worse.

If people have a problem being called "scum", the easy prevention to that is to live an honest, hardworking and honorable life.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> If people have a problem being called "scum", the easy prevention to that is to live an honest, hardworking and honorable life.


Exactly!


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum


----------



## BadGirl

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum



Ummm, I think the reason to call this person "scum" is because of their actions (illegal activity) and not because of their skin color.


----------



## Caution

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum


  I kinda think we would be being kind to only call a robber black scum.


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

You people sit on this site all day and be racist for no reason i bet when the police that lived in calvert got caught nothing was said but as soon as a "its reported" a black man did something you act its your natural born right to rip him a new as hole- its not your place to- you would say "an asian scum" robbed subway, right? No! Exactly my point-


----------



## BadGirl

Caution said:


> I kinda think we would be being kind to only call a robber black scum.



You much drink today?


----------



## BadGirl

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> You people sit on this site all day and be racist for no reason i bet when the police that lived in calvert got caught nothing was said but as soon as a "its reported" a black man did something you act its your natural born right to rip him a new as hole- its not your place to- you would say "an asian scum" robbed subway, right? No! Exactly my point-



You drink much today?


----------



## Caution

BadGirl said:


> You much drink today?



Not yet. Maybe later


----------



## REALLYPEOPLE

badgirl said:


> ummm, i think the reason to call this person "scum" is because of their actions (illegal activity) and not because of their skin color.



he said black scum from pg county- i was was born at night but not last night


----------



## Hank

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum



If someone is a robbing a business, they are scum. Sorry.


----------



## kwillia

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> he said black scum from pg county- i was was born at night but not last night


We are equal opportunity scum labelers.  We don't care what color you are, if you are scum well then scum you shall be called.


----------



## nomoney

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> he said black scum from pg county- i was was born at night but not last night



I for one thought they were being pretty laid back with black scum.....I woulda probably said black mother f#cker, or low life piece of sh!t, or f#cktwat that needs to kill himself.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum



JPC, is that you?


----------



## GURPS

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> *You "people"* trip me out in Southern Maryland




Racist 


I'm Just Say'n


----------



## Caution

nomoney said:


> I for one thought they were being pretty laid back with black scum.....I woulda probably said black mother f#cker, or low life piece of sh!t, or f#cktwat that needs to kill himself.





I was trying to be kind when I said that but I get called out for drinking.

"I kinda think we would be being kind to only call a robber black scum. "

Ohhh these people are just mean to me. :kicksrocks:


----------



## KDENISE977

gurps said:


> racist  i'm just say'n


. ...


----------



## Caution

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> he said black scum from pg county- i was was born at night but not last night



Me thinks you need to be invited to the SOMD Snuggle Party.


----------



## nomoney

Caution said:


> I was trying to be kind when I said that but I get called out for drinking.
> 
> "I kinda think we would be being kind to only call a robber black scum. "
> 
> Ohhh these people are just mean to me. :kicksrocks:


 
 I just say it better because I'm white.


----------



## Caution

nomoney said:


> I just say it better because I'm white.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Back to the story, I'm almost sure this happened at the Subway in Sunderland.

Sunderland Elementary was put on lockdown.


----------



## Caution

Chris0nllyn said:


> Back to the story, I'm almost sure this happened at the Subway in Sunderland.
> 
> Sunderland Elementary was put on lockdown.



Calvert does not have a CAD system available like SM does?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caution said:


> Calvert does not have a CAD system available like SM does?



They do, but they also have a scanner system that citizens can actually listen to.

They also use Nixle, but it hasn't been updated for over a day.

https://local.nixle.com/calvert-county-sheriffs-office/


----------



## RoseRed

Dang! I go out for lunch and this turns into a real scum dinger!


----------



## Caution

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> No call him George Bush a$$hole the President that got you into the #### your in now.. Better yet, I have the perfect name Mayonnaise Connoisseurs! Your new name as well! Have a great day!





I can see why you like Obama so much.


----------



## PsyOps

So, did they catch the black scum or not?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

PsyOps said:


> So, did they catch the black scum or not?



Doubt it.

They had the dogs out and what-not, but I haven't heard if they got him or not.

Only a matter of time before the liquor store right there gets robbed also. Or, the guy picks the store that keeps a 12 gauge under the counter.


----------



## Toxick

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Better yet, I have the perfect name *Mayonnaise Connoisseurs*!


----------



## Rt235

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> So you assume that its a black person what about the white people that's around in your neighborhood on drugs and alcohol that also rob people? Ever think about that? maybe your the problem and not that "pg county black scum" POS! You "people" trip me out in Southern Maryland



I gather you can read, but failed to read the article where it said a BLACK MALE.

Most of the robberies in No. Calvert are done by black people from PG county.

You rob and assault an employee...you are SCUM!!!!!! 

Have a nice day MPD!



Humm..you just joined this forum and have posted less than 12 times..who are you really?


----------



## Rt235

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum



Ummm.... Yes, I have every right! Called Freedom of Speech!!!


----------



## Rt235

nomoney said:


> I for one thought they were being pretty laid back with black scum.....I woulda probably said black mother f#cker, or low life piece of sh!t, or f#cktwat that needs to kill himself.



I was trying to be as politically polite as possible on a public forum.
But you said what I really wanted to say!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## Hank

Rt235 said:


> I was trying to be as politically polite as possible on a public forum.
> But you said what I really wanted to say!!! Good for you!!!



Ehhh. You are an ####### anyway. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Hank

Rt235 said:


> Most of the robberies in No. Calvert are done by black people from PG county.



 Proof?


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> Proof?



no... i think that there was an artical about it....

i cant remember where i saw it... but it did mention that most of the crime was from "the special ones" from PG


----------



## Hank

ICit said:


> no... i think that there was an artical about it....
> 
> i cant remember where i saw it... but it did mention that most of the crime was from "the special ones" from PG



I beg to differ. Sorry.


----------



## Rt235

Hank said:


> I beg to differ. Sorry.



Why..is it your buddies doing all the robberies? You know something the Cops need to talk to you about?
Hummmmm....

And what the heck does ############# spell?
You one of those special ones Bunny Man?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

rt235 said:


> and what the heck does ############# spell?



a$$hole


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> a$$hole


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


>



The "an" in front gave it away. Had to be a blocked, 7 letter "bad word" that starts with a vowel. 

Pretty simple method of deduction.....for some of us.


----------



## abcxyz

frequentflier said:


> This scares the crap out of me as a business owner.



As a business owner you qualify for a CCW. You don't need a permit to carry (open or concealed) inside your business. Choice is yours but the great equalizer is a gun. I wouldn't arm your staff for liability reasons.

I wouldn't care about what is in the register, it is when that is not good enough for them or if they don't want to leave witnesses, like this incident where the employee was assaulted.


----------



## frequentflier

abcxyz said:


> As a business owner you qualify for a CCW. You don't need a permit to carry (open or concealed) inside your business. Choice is yours but the great equalizer is a gun. I wouldn't arm your staff for liability reasons.
> 
> I wouldn't care about what is in the register, it is when that is not good enough for them or if they don't want to leave witnesses, like this incident where the employee was assaulted.



Yes, I am qualified.  
We do have video survellience...and the videos have been useful to us as well as the local law enforcement agencies on several occasions.


----------



## abcxyz

I'm not going to quote you FF in case you want to edit but consider what you just posted online for anyone to see.


----------



## mdff21

We recently had a B-E and T (breaking, entering and theft).  Thanks to the video cam, he was caught.  The white scumbag is currently spending 10 years in the state pen.


----------



## Hank

mdff21 said:


> We recently had a B-E and T (breaking, entering and theft).  Thanks to the video cam, he was caught.  The white scumbag is currently spending 10 years in the state pen.



What? No way! Only black people commit crimes. This is preposterous!


----------



## ArkRescue

mdff21 said:


> We recently had a B-E and T (breaking, entering and theft).  Thanks to the video cam, he was caught.  The white scumbag is currently spending 10 years in the state pen.



Wow what the heck did he steal to get 10 years?  Or was this his 3rd conviction?  I've seen BET's walk away with probation many times.


----------



## mdff21

He took about 8k worth of stuff.  He had some prior stuff on his record.  At trial he was looking at 25 years max and took a plea for 10 and 7 years probation.


----------



## ArkRescue

mdff21 said:


> He took about 8k worth of stuff.  He had some prior stuff on his record.  At trial he was looking at 25 years max and took a plea for 10 and 7 years probation.



Wow he was lucky then to get a plea offer.  Yeah figured he was a repeat offender.


----------



## General Lee

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> No call him George Bush a$$hole the President that got you into the #### your in now.. Better yet, I have the perfect name Mayonnaise Connoisseurs! Your new name as well! Have a great day!



I see you drank the Kool-aid


----------



## Toxick

ICit said:


> i cant remember where i saw it... but it did mention that most of the crime was from "the special ones" from PG





Crime? Or Robberies.


I might buy that most robberies are from PG County idiots who think they're being clever by ####ting away from where they eat, but I will never believe that most generic *crime* is not committed by locals.


----------



## mamatutu

Sheriff’s Seek Armed Robber of Sunderland Subway | Southern Maryland News Net

On December 12, 2013 at approximately 9:09 am, the Calvert County Sheriff’s Office received several 911 calls from the Sunderland Subway located at 40 Dalrymple Rd, Sunderland, in reference to an armed robbery. Deputies from the Calvert County Sheriff’s Office arrived on location, established a perimeter and initiated an investigation into the event. Quickly they determined the suspect had fled the location, but one of the victims had been injured by the suspect.

The suspect entered the business at approximately 9 am through the front door. The suspect’s face was covered with a mask and was wearing a black cap, black jacket, black trousers and dark colored athletic shoes. The suspect announced the robbery, displayed a firearm and proceeded to steal cash from the register.

The suspect and one of the employees struggled during the robbery. The suspect pushed the victim to the ground and kicked him several times in the face and body. The suspect fled the store on foot.

The victim was transported to Calvert Memorial Hospital with injuries to the right side of his face, chest, back, and left leg.

Any persons with information pertaining to the robbery are asked to call the Calvert County Sheriff’s Office at 410-535-2800 or Calvert County Crime Solvers 410-535-2880. The investigation is being conducted by Detective Hawkins of the Calvert County Sheriff’s Office.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> Ok, I was not aware but it still doesn't make it right for ANY PERSON whether black, white, Hispanic or any other race to be called scum



If they rob me, my family, my co-workers, etc. they are scum and a lot worse. I don't care what color they are.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

REALLYPEOPLE said:


> I never said that robbery was right, I am saying that no one including you have the right to call someone black scum



What would you call them?  Oh wait a minute...it was your brother, cousin, nephew, etc. wasn't it?  That's why you're overly sensitive to the scum thing.


----------



## KDENISE977

Great 

Now I want Subway :


----------



## abcxyz

mdff21 said:


> We recently had a B-E and T (breaking, entering and theft).  Thanks to the video cam, he was caught.  The white scumbag is currently spending 10 years in the state pen.



Thankfully the scumbag didn't put a gun to someones head to get to the video tape and then decide not to leave any witnesses.

Cameras are awesome, they are good at catching criminals but not at preventing crimes. Yes, if you want to nit pick, some see a camera and pick an easier target but the point is cameras don't prevent you from becoming a victim quite like lead in the right hands does.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

> Throughout November and December several commercial armed robberies occurred in the MD Rt 2 area of Sunderland, Maryland.
> 
> On Wednesday, December 18, 2013, an additional commercial armed robbery occurred in Prince Frederick.
> 
> Detectives from the Calvert Investigative Team developed a possible suspect based on evidence obtained at each of the crime scenes.
> 
> On Friday, December 20, 2013 detectives recovered a vehicle which contained additional evidence. This evidence led detectives to a residence located on Gertrude Drive, in Sunderland.
> 
> Joshua Terrell Trippett, 17 of  Sunderland, was located within the residence and arrested.
> 
> Further evidence was obtained at this time that indicates that the juvenile was responsible for all of the recent armed robberies.
> 
> The case remains open at this time and Trippett has been charged as an adult.
> 
> On Saturday, December 21, Trippett appeared before District Court Commissioner, Benjamin Miller, and bail was set at $100,000.



Arrest Made in Multiple Armed Robberies | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## Vince

frequentflier said:


> just robbed. Black male with handgun dressed in black. Employee assaulted.
> Requested ambulance
> Last seen heading north in a blue SUV.





REALLYPEOPLE said:


> *So you assume that its a black person *what about the white people that's around in your neighborhood on drugs and alcohol that also rob people? Ever think about that? maybe your the problem and not that "pg county black scum" POS! You "people" trip me out in Southern Maryland


No assumption.  That's what was reported, "black male with handgun."  Don't care of he's black, white, yellow or green, a POS criminal is a POS criminal and should be shot.  I know many of you think that's too extreme, but the criminals are winning and we're losing.  They have all the rights even if you shoot them in your own home.


----------



## Railroad

Vince said:


> No assumption.  That's what was reported, "black male with handgun."  Don't care of he's black, white, yellow or green, a POS criminal is a POS criminal and should be shot.  I know many of you think that's too extreme, but the criminals are winning and we're losing.  They have all the rights even if you shoot them in your own home.



I think you might be preaching to the choir by now - the one complaining hasn't posted since the 12th.  Maybe he's under arrest.


----------

